# Synchronized Dog and Baby



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

both the baby and the doggy are trained to give high fives. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8RsdCV2Jgok&feature=youtu.be


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

SO cute. Julianne is beautiful!


----------

